# Il Topic dei Nottambuli



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Segue dal Topic: http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=62396422


----------



## E81 (31 Agosto 2012)

giustamente postato alle 5.08


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> giustamente postato alle 5.08



Si fa quel che si può


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren non è che fai la notte da leone ed il giorno da...........


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren non è che fai la notte da leone ed il giorno da...........



Almeno la notte da leone la faccio, tu nemmeno quella


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Almeno la notte da leone la faccio, tu nemmeno quella



Darren io sono anziano


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren io sono anziano



Tranquillo hai tutta la mia solidarietà


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tranquillo hai tutta la mia solidarietà



Darren, cosa hai capito? Io sono anziano non rin.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, cosa hai capito? Io sono anziano non rin.....



Dai dopo giochiamo a briscola


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dai dopo giochiamo a briscola



Non rubo le merendine ai bambini


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Sveglia!!!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren cosa proponi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren cosa proponi?



Propongo un torneino di briscola online!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren non gioco con i ragazzini


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren non gioco con i ragazzini



I famosi ragazzini di 24 anni


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I famosi ragazzini di 24 anni



....potresti essere mio figlio....


----------



## GioNF (1 Settembre 2012)

Dai ma che diavolo, volevo andare a ballare e tutti i miei amici hanno il caghetto! 
Ma com'è possibile?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....potresti essere mio figlio....


Sei tu che sei vecchio 



GioNF ha scritto:


> Dai ma che diavolo, volevo andare a ballare e tutti i miei amici hanno il caghetto!
> Ma com'è possibile?


Avranno visto una foto di Traorè


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren non si maltrattano gli anziani.

Piuttosto recupera Ice.....


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

A rapporto signore.


----------



## GioNF (1 Settembre 2012)

Ice ma te sei sempre a masturbarti fino a notte fonda? 
Fai bene diavolo, fai bene.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Beh ne approfitto fino a dicembre.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A rapporto signore.



Ice raccontaci qualche tua impresa.....


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Si che sto passando belle serate con la sorella di darren 

Scherzo darry


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si che sto passando belle serate con la sorella di darren
> 
> Scherzo darry



Darren, secondo me, sarebbe felicissimo di averti in famiglia.......


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A rapporto signore.



Ice ma che diavolo fai? Stai perdendo colpi, non vedo topic deliranti ancora!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Si che sto passando belle serate con la sorella di darren
> 
> Scherzo darry



Ice io ti mando a pelare le patate


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Ehilà


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Grazie a Dio Darren ed Ice dormono......


----------



## JulesWinnfield (5 Settembre 2012)

anche se:
- nessuno mi conosce
- a nessuno importa qualcosa probabilmente (  )

ci sono anche io la notte di solito


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie a Dio Darren ed Ice dormono......



Dicevi? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> anche se:
> - nessuno mi conosce
> - a nessuno importa qualcosa probabilmente (  )
> 
> ci sono anche io la notte di solito



Più siamo meglio è


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

pure io ci sono stasera e sono anche sbronzo


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren, il topic dei nottambuli lo devi animare un po'. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> pure io ci sono stasera e sono anche sbronzo



Non ti preoccupare, darren non se ne accorge


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, il topic dei nottambuli lo devi animare un po'.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Sto elaborando varie attività notturne tra pochi giorni vedrai che topic


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sto elaborando varie attività notturne tra pochi giorni vedrai che topic



...con la consulenza di Ice immagino....


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

che si fa in sto topic?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Vedrai...ogni cosa a suo tempo...potrebbero spuntare topic interessantissimi ...questione di ore 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> che si fa in sto topic?




Si fa compagnia al vecchio blu


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vedrai...ogni cosa a suo tempo...potrebbero spuntare topic interessantissimi ...questione di ore
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ice, per la tua bontà meriti una caramella


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Solo Morositas grazie..detto cio' avrai sicuramente le solite caramelle da vecchio , le ROSSANA


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo Morositas grazie..detto cio' avrai sicuramente le solite caramelle da vecchio , le ROSSANA



Volevo darti un confetto Falqui.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Naa non me piacune molto i confetti.....

ma darryy dove sta? 

se sta cercando una persona a lui cara , digli che sta qua' vicino a me 

cognato darry


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Naa non me piacune molto i confetti.....
> 
> ma darryy dove sta?
> 
> ...


Mi dica tutto


----------



## Pitto91 (5 Settembre 2012)

costretto a far le ore piccole perché mi staccano l'acqua fino alle 12.30...

Sto aspettando che iTunes mi scarichi Una Notte al Museo 2 per vederlo in maniera decente... lo streaming è una *****!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Pitto91 ha scritto:


> costretto a far le ore piccole perché mi staccano l'acqua fino alle 12.30...
> 
> Sto aspettando che iTunes mi scarichi Una Notte al Museo 2 per vederlo in maniera decente... lo streaming è una *****!



Quanto costano i film su iTunes?


----------



## Pitto91 (5 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quanto costano i film su iTunes?



Lo sto scaricando come "noleggio". costa 3 euro. 9 o 10 per l'acquisto vero e proprio invece


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Pitto91 ha scritto:


> Lo sto scaricando come "noleggio". costa 3 euro. 9 o 10 per l'acquisto vero e proprio invece



Mmh un pò caro


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren, Ice, ci sono novità?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, Ice, ci sono novità?



_Gli utenti stiano tranquilli, c'è tempo fino al 31 Settembre_ (Cit.)


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> _Gli utenti stiano tranquilli, c'è tempo fino al 31 Settembre_ (Cit.)



....se continui ad esprimerti così ti arriveranno presto gli stessi "complimenti" che si becca Galliani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....se continui ad esprimerti così ti arriveranno presto gli stessi "complimenti" che si becca Galliani.


Rivolgetevi a IceBraida


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2012)

Ice è a travoni in Cile.


----------



## esjie (6 Settembre 2012)

Ais, come va l'ernia?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ice è a travoni in Cile.



.....povero Ice....


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2012)

Oh ma che brutta e' la sensazione di cadere dal letto mentre si dorme?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh ma che brutta e' la sensazione di cadere dal letto mentre si dorme?



Madò! a me capita spesso purtroppo!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh ma che brutta e' la sensazione di cadere dal letto mentre si dorme?



a me a volte,quando ero piu' giovane,capitava di svegliarmi nel cuore della notte perdendo il senso dell'orientamento.Era davvero fastidiosa come cosa


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2012)

E quando fai sogni impossibili che sembrano reali per poi svegliarti all'improvviso come un pesce?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E quando fai sogni impossibili che sembrano reali per poi svegliarti all'improvviso come un pesce?



in effetti la realtà che senti di toccare in alcuni sogni è un fenomeno molto interessante.A volte è talmente reale che piu' che un sogno sembra di essere in un'altra dimensione,una realtà parallela


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2012)

Tempo fa mi ero svegliato, sono tornato a letto e come spesso mi capita quando mi riaddormento sogno SEMPRE, è stato terribile, il sogno è finito (per fortuna) mentre mi guardavo il piede (nudo) e un topo e un altro animale che non ho capito cosa fosse mi stavano mordendo il piede e ho urlato come un ***** (nel sogno )


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2012)

La cosa bella e' che ti chiedi come mai non riesci a urlare da vivo mentre stai sognando


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2012)

Ma nel sogno ho urlato fortissimo che poco dopo quando mi sono svegliato pensavo di aver urlato pure io, ma in realtà no, però quel dolore fasullo è come se lo avessi sentito realmente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh ma che brutta e' la sensazione di cadere dal letto mentre si dorme?



una volta mi è successo e sono caduto davvero


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> una volta mi è successo e sono caduto davvero


Allora non era sensazione di cadere, stavi cadendo proprio


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora non era sensazione di cadere, stavi cadendo proprio



esatto..credevo ci fosse ancora letto e invece sono caduto dall'altra parte, è stata una delle poche volte che mi sono svegliato subito senza bisogno della sveglia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> a me a volte,quando ero piu' giovane,capitava di svegliarmi nel cuore della notte perdendo il senso dell'orientamento.Era davvero fastidiosa come cosa



anche a me è successo qualche volta, poi ci pensavo e mi sentivo uno stupido


----------



## Canonista (7 Settembre 2012)

Io cado da un grattacielo blu 2 o 3 volte ogni notte.
Oppure sogno di correre e faccio come i cani che muovono le zampe nel sonno


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2012)

Beh e' tardi...tutti a ninna su'


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

> Beh e' tardi...tutti a ninna su'



Ice ma che orari hai?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ice ma che orari hai?


Cerca di capirlo, lui è un ragazzo "speciale"


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cerca di capirlo, lui è un ragazzo "speciale"



...adesso si dice "speciale".....


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Buonanotte Nottambuli


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2012)

Ubriaconi del sabato sera?


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2012)

Beh, considerato che oggi e' domenica, forse e' il caso di porsi qualche domanda darren 

Ma blu? Che fine ha fatto?


----------



## GioNF (9 Settembre 2012)

Ho già dato ieri, grazie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh, considerato che oggi e' domenica, forse e' il caso di porsi qualche domanda darren
> 
> Ma blu? Che fine ha fatto?



Blu credo sia morto


----------



## yelle (9 Settembre 2012)

sto guardando vecchie puntate di Ellen su youtube e sto cercando di trattenermi dal ridere sguaiatamente perchè in casa tutti dormono


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Blu credo sia morto


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Svegliaaaaaaaa


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren non urlare .....


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren non urlare .....



Blu! Che piacere leggerti! Come va?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Blu! Che piacere leggerti! Come va?



Sono vivo......


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono vivo......



Mi fa piacere  che fai di bello questa notte a parte guardare gli scavi?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere  che fai di bello questa notte a parte guardare gli scavi?



Vigilo su alcuni ragazzi del forum


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vigilo su alcuni ragazzi del forum



Grazie nonnino


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Grazie nonnino



Non ho detto bambini.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto bambini.....



I famosi bambini di 24 anni


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I famosi bambini di 24 anni



Bamboccioni....


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bamboccioni....


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2012)

Stasera ho visto avatar, sempre pensato fosse una schifezza invece e' bello.

Blu secondo me e' un avatar


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Stasera ho visto avatar, sempre pensato fosse una schifezza invece e' bello.
> 
> Blu secondo me e' un avatar



Avatar è un bel film, magari è stato un pò sopravvalutato ecco.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren, buonanotte e salutami Ice.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Stasera ho visto avatar, sempre pensato fosse una schifezza invece e' bello.
> 
> Blu secondo me e' un avatar



.....Ice sei geniale


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2012)

Sto studiando il teorema di talete e le sue applicazioni dopo aver imparato la regola di cartesio.

Chi studia queste cose, non puo' non essere un genio


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sto studiando il teorema di talete e le sue applicazioni dopo aver imparato la regola di cartesio.
> 
> Chi studia queste cose, non puo' non essere un genio



...o uno studente.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sto studiando il teorema di talete e le sue applicazioni dopo aver imparato la regola di cartesio.
> 
> Chi studia queste cose, non puo' non essere un genio



Talete


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Topic abbandonato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Topic abbandonato?



Tecnicamente no visto che lo hai uppato


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente no visto che lo hai uppato



Uppato perché visto abbandonato


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Uppato perché visto abbandonato



Il Club dei Nottambuli riaprirà presto con interessanti news


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il Club dei Nottambuli riaprirà presto con interessanti news



Editorialisti tu ed ice......


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Si infatti..intanto vi do la bella notizia che se non vinco il concorso per entrare all'accademia di mdena faro' il disoccupato a vita e non sto scherzando, come seconda notizia siete tutti invitati al mio sposalizio con darry's sister


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si infatti..intanto vi do la bella notizia che se non vinco il concorso per entrare all'accademia di mdena faro' il disoccupato a vita e non sto scherzando, come seconda notizia siete tutti invitati al mio sposalizio con darry's sister



Darren sarà felicissimo di averti in famiglia


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si infatti..intanto vi do la bella notizia che se non vinco il concorso per entrare all'accademia di mdena faro' il disoccupato a vita e non sto scherzando, come seconda notizia siete tutti invitati al mio sposalizio con darry's sister





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren sarà felicissimo di averti in famiglia


Ice ma poi con mio cognato ci parli tu?


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma sei sicuro che tuo cognato in realta' non sono io?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicuro che tuo cognato in realta' non sono io?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Svegliaaaaaa


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Behh ? La pecora fa behh il lupo se la mangia e il pastore se la cerca


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Behh ? La pecora fa behh il lupo se la mangia e il pastore se la cerca



Trovato lavoro o sei ancora tra i disperati?


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Ho fatto domanda per il vfp1, se mi chiamano parto a dicembre (non dovrebbero chiamarmi perche' hanno dimezzato i posti per via dellaspending review), dunque sto studiando per l'accademia , dovrebbe uscire a dicembre il concorso( ne prendono 30-40 su 12.000), altrimenti l'anno prosimo 
mi trovo un lavoretto, tipo cameriere etc e mi pago gli studi.

Altro non so dirti. Nu schifo in poche parole. 
Pensa che avevo intenzione di andare a roma e conseguire il patentino da allenatore,Rotfl.

Nella peggior delle ipotesi, andro' a fare il barbone ma saro' comunque un INVINCIBILE 


Te che fai di bello? Ma blu non parla mai di se, fa il misterioso...dai blu che lavoro fai? Pensavo fosse nei servizi segreti , poi vedendo quanto e' vecchio ho pensato che fara' il nonno vigile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho fatto domanda per il vfp1, se mi chiamano parto a dicembre (non dovrebbero chiamarmi perche' hanno dimezzato i posti per via dellaspending review), dunque sto studiando per l'accademia , dovrebbe uscire a dicembre il concorso( ne prendono 30-40 su 12.000), altrimenti l'anno prosimo
> mi trovo un lavoretto, tipo cameriere etc e mi pago gli studi.
> 
> Altro non so dirti. Nu schifo in poche parole.
> ...



Patentino da allenatore per quale sport?

Io devo laurearmi a breve, nel frattempo ho anche lavorato per 1 annetto in un negozio di telefonia ma ora nisba, non si trova nulla. E non credo troverò nulla nemmeno dopo la laurea  Al limite andiamo a fare i barboni insieme


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Calcio,ovvio. 
Boh se non altro ho 19 /20 anni ..chi vivra' vedra'...

Oh ma se mi piazzo in mezzo alla strada a fare il gigolo'??


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Calcio,ovvio.
> Boh se non altro ho 19 /20 anni ..chi vivra' vedra'...
> 
> Oh ma se mi piazzo in mezzo alla strada a fare il gigolo'??


Ci avevo pensato anche io al patentino  

Gigolo? Meglio di no c'è già [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

Si ma blu lo cercano le ultrasettantenni con le zinne penzoloni..


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma blu lo cercano le ultrasettantenni con le zinne penzoloni..


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci avevo pensato anche io al patentino
> 
> Gigolo? Meglio di no c'è già [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]



Darren potrei insegnarti molto.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren potrei insegnarti molto.....



Insegna, illumina, impartisci!


----------



## esjie (25 Settembre 2012)

Ci sono i corsi regionali per prendere il patentino di allenatore, mica c'è bisogno di andare a Roma


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Insegna, illumina, impartisci!



Darren certe doti sono innate.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren certe doti sono innate.....



Ma rimuoviti dal forum


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma rimuoviti dal forum



....non posso lasciare te ed ice soli.


----------



## Canonista (25 Settembre 2012)

Bravo Blu, veglia sulle pecorelle smarrite che belano gaiamente per le sezioni del forum


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

Nottambuli che fate?


----------



## Canonista (29 Settembre 2012)

Dormiamo, mi pare ovvio...


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

A blu' ma che dici? Lo sanno tutti che ti fai gli animali


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A blu' ma che dici? Lo sanno tutti che ti fai gli animali



Ice hai dormito poco e male......


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] hai superato il numero massimo di messaggi privati......


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ohh adesso un bel budino al crem caramel e tutti a nanna


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] hai superato il numero massimo di messaggi privati......


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Darren ci sei?


----------



## DannySa (5 Marzo 2013)

Solo io se non mangio prima di andare a letto impazzisco?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Solo io se non mangio prima di andare a letto impazzisco?



In che senso? Mangi prima di metterti a letto?


----------



## Ale (5 Marzo 2013)

'sera...


----------



## DannySa (5 Marzo 2013)

Non proprio prima però in generale verso mezzanotte o giù di lì devo mangiare qualcosa, tipo latte o qualcosa di dolce, altrimenti mi vien fame dopo..


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non proprio prima però in generale verso mezzanotte o giù di lì devo mangiare qualcosa, tipo latte o qualcosa di dolce, altrimenti mi vien fame dopo..




Danny ti ho inviato un MP.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren ci sei?



Eccomi


----------



## Canonista (5 Marzo 2013)

Ma voi l'avete mai fatta la passatella con l'acqua frizzante?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma voi l'avete mai fatta la passatella con l'acqua frizzante?


----------



## Canonista (5 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



E' peggio della birra


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Dove e con chi seguirete Barcellona-Milan?
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ci sei?


----------



## yelle (12 Marzo 2013)

come al solito al bar con la combriccola.
Spero che gli intrusi juventini abbiano il buon gusto di non venire a rompere le balle, perchè con l'ansia che ho già in corpo potrebbe finire male


----------



## Brain84 (12 Marzo 2013)

io purtroppo non seguirò la partita perchè ho un appuntamento con una bella donzella. Ho la giustificazione, almeno è migliore di quella del nano


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> io purtroppo non seguirò la partita perchè ho un appuntamento con una bella donzella. Ho la giustificazione, almeno è migliore di quella del nano



Vogliamo le prove .....


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dove e con chi seguirete Barcellona-Milan?
> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ci sei?



Ci sono perché? xD

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brain84 ha scritto:


> io purtroppo non seguirò la partita perchè ho un appuntamento con una bella donzella. Ho la giustificazione, almeno è migliore di quella del nano



Ma come si fa a prendere appuntamento proprio per il giorno della partitona? Al rogo!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci sono perché? xD



Ho chiesto dove è con chi vedranno la partita a tutti gli amici nottambuli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto dove è con chi vedranno la partita a tutti gli amici nottambuli.



Vedrò la partita a casa con mio padre ed altri amici come da tradizione, tu?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vedrò la partita a casa con mio padre ed altri amici come da tradizione, tu?



....queste gare preferisco vederle da solo....non sopporto la confusione intorno, di nessun tipo.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Marzo 2013)

eh le prove...mica facile  si chiama Debora, questo posso dirlo XD

ho troppa voglia di uscire con lei e on posso rinviare


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....queste gare preferisco vederle da solo....non sopporto la confusione intorno, di nessun tipo.



Da una parte ti capisco benissimo. Quindi stai proprio isolato dal mondo?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> eh le prove...mica facile  si chiama Debora, questo posso dirlo XD
> 
> ho troppa voglia di uscire con lei e on posso rinviare



Il nome è bello ....e siccome nomen omen ....sei scusato

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Da una parte ti capisco benissimo. Quindi stai proprio isolato dal mondo?




Magari, moglie e cane girano sempre per casa....


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il nome è bello ....e siccome nomen omen ....sei scusato
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Converti tua moglie al Rossonerismo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Converti tua moglie al Rossonerismo



....non segue il calcio.....fortunatamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non segue il calcio.....fortunatamente.



La mia lei è del Napoli


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La mia lei è del Napoli



Meglio che juventina o interista....
La mia ha studiato a Napoli perciò simpatizza. Meno male che però, come ho detto, di fatto non segue poi il calcio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio che juventina o interista....
> La mia ha studiato a Napoli perciò simpatizza. Meno male che però, come ho detto, di fatto non segue poi il calcio.



A quando un piccolo Blu Jr. milanista?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A quando un piccolo Blu Jr. milanista?



......stiamo lavorando .....


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......stiamo lavorando .....


----------



## francylomba (12 Marzo 2013)

guardero' il match a casa , stando al telefono con il mio ragazzo romanista  se giocano male sbraito e gli metto ansia aha


----------

